# albino olives in the us



## taylor111 (Apr 23, 2009)

i have been chating with brain Barczyk from BHB reptiles, for the last couple of months and he says that he has never heard of albino olive pythons and i was wondering if they are in the US at all


----------



## seumas12345 (Apr 23, 2009)

There are only like two here arent there? Or very few and far between considering a pair is going on herptrader for $73000...
Haha I know someone with a pair of 100% het albino olives


----------



## taylor111 (Apr 23, 2009)

there are a few out there


----------



## Hoon84 (Apr 23, 2009)

There is pair of hets on herptrader for $7000...Or TWO pairs for $12000...
Wish I had 12 geez :cry:


----------



## Jason (Apr 23, 2009)

there are alot more then 2. i havent heard of them being in the states but im sure if they arent it wont be long now. lete be honest though.... look at all the retic morphs they have, if they want a large wite patternless snakes they have more then enough to chose from already.


----------



## DanTheMan (Apr 23, 2009)

2 Albino Olives in Australia? I cant tell if your being sarcastic?
There's way more than that


----------



## taylor111 (Apr 23, 2009)

were exotics band in Australia before albino olives were discovered


----------



## CHONDROS (Apr 23, 2009)

Hoon84 said:


> There is pair of hets on herptrader for $7000...Or TWO pairs for $12000...
> Wish I had 12 geez :cry:



That way to much i got 2 pairs of 100% het for 4k and if you no where to look there was albinos for 9k ea


----------



## Mudimans (Apr 23, 2009)

olives aren't exotics, the albino is a morph. Didn't the first lot of albinos sell quite cheap and then went through the roof?


----------



## taylor111 (Apr 23, 2009)

i didnt say they were exotics i was just wondering if they were discovered after the ban


----------



## Mudimans (Apr 23, 2009)

ahh sorry, missunderstood  The ban has been in place for quite a while so i'd say so


----------



## seumas12345 (Apr 23, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> 2 Albino Olives in Australia? I cant tell if your being sarcastic?
> There's way more than that


 
Sorry, I meant I've only seen two for sale, and that you would think they were the only two considering the price tag they have


----------



## taylor111 (Apr 23, 2009)

ohh ok


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Apr 23, 2009)

CHONDROS said:


> That way to much i got 2 pairs of 100% het for 4k and if you no where to look there was albinos for 9k ea


 
Hmm interesting. I consistantly hear of all this if you know where to look talk but are we talking mates rates? If so those prices don't count as your looking at substantial discounts that in no way reflect market value. Where did you purchase them from? Albino darwin 100& hets are not even at that price yet are they? I don't follow the trends to much but last time i check they were slightly more expensive then that and albino olives command a higher price then darwins.


----------



## seumas12345 (Apr 23, 2009)

mcloughlin2 said:


> Hmm interesting. I consistantly hear of all this if you know where to look talk but are we talking mates rates? If so those prices don't count as your looking at substantial discounts that in no way reflect market value. Where did you purchase them from? Albino darwin 100& hets are not even at that price yet are they? I don't follow the trends to much but last time i check they were slightly more expensive then that and albino olives command a higher price then darwins.


 
Exactly what I thought.... While a few people might have them they aren't exactly flooding the market at the moment.... And why would albino olives be cheaper than albino darwin's right off the mark? I for one would be willing to pay alot more than an albino darwin for an albino olive....


----------



## WomaPythons (Apr 23, 2009)

i wud just love 2 own a albino


----------



## junglepython2 (Apr 23, 2009)

Albino olives are much more expensive then albino darwins partly because there are fewer of them.


----------



## Slugga!! (Apr 23, 2009)

Give them a couple more years, there are quite a few lurking around me thinks....


----------



## CHONDROS (Apr 23, 2009)

well i sold all my 100% darwin hets for 1500 a pair this year had 18 of them all sold in a few days that is all they are worth to me


----------



## CHONDROS (Apr 23, 2009)

mcloughlin2 said:


> Hmm interesting. I consistantly hear of all this if you know where to look talk but are we talking mates rates? If so those prices don't count as your looking at substantial discounts that in no way reflect market value. Where did you purchase them from? Albino darwin 100& hets are not even at that price yet are they? I don't follow the trends to much but last time i check they were slightly more expensive then that and albino olives command a higher price then darwins.



yes but his normal price was 3k a pair for 100$ het olives


----------



## seumas12345 (Apr 23, 2009)

CHONDROS said:


> yes but his normal price was 3k a pair for 100$ het olives


 
Ahh ok and his mobile number is?


----------



## Frozenmouse (Apr 24, 2009)

snakes are worth what someone will pay at the time of sale setting " market value" on albino darwins,olives is impossible at this stage of the game . there are too many variables , age , quality. sex ect


----------



## m.punja (Apr 24, 2009)

I wonder if the value of albino olives drops below the value of albino darwins over the next few years. CHONDROS is right, if you know where to look there are sellers out there that aren't out to make millions off there snakes and sell at a reasonable price. I knew someone last year who flogged off %100 het darwins for the price of normals because he didn't value them highly. With a huge collection of Albino olives, Darwins and GTP's he said these things are anything special. He even gave the last few away to friends because he got sick of them biting him.


----------

